# Long Vehicle signs?



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

can anyone tell me at what length your rig (rv + toad) requires a long vehicle sign on the back?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Des

http://www.highwaycode.gov.uk/signs10.htm


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Jim. As usual, with anything related to RVs, does not really answer the question. I have heard that the spanish police are stopping and fining rvs with trailers / a-frames if not fitted with appropriate signage. not planning to go there at the moment, but you know how these "fund raising" ideas spread. would still like to know if i need to fit signs to the back of the car (approx 15m total rig) and if so, what?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Long vehicle*

Hi From my personal experience, a single (or indeed a double) deck coach can tow a trailer and as far as I am aware, I have yet to have such a label applied to my outfit.

However, for peace of mind and probably £20.00, is it worth the risk?

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Des

I read it as any "Motor vehicles over 7500 kilograms maximum gross weight" this would include RVs .. so there are a lot of RVs, including mine which don't comply. 
Reference trailer, I have a 3 mt box trailer,



> The vertical markings are also required to be fitted to builders' skips placed in the road, commercial vehicles *or combinations longer than 13 metres (optional on combinations between 11 and 13 metres)*


My total length will be over 15mt .. reading this, should I have horizontal and vertical marker boards :?

Thanks for raising the topic, I hadn't thought about it before..


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Jim. I think this is going to be another "grey" area. As usual, how do you get a definitive answer?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The way I interpret it - these signs are only required for large goods vehicles (and skips). RV's/leisure vehicles are not large goods vehicles so they are not required.
Could be wrong though - you can't beat a good 'grey area'. :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Des

Take your point entirely, but as Rapid suggested, for small cost better to get one [or two]. I mean, it is as much to save someone driving into the back of you and causing huge damage as anything else. I have high-up lights and sign on my trailer.....all I can do :roll:

Far from "fund-raising" [check out how many speed cams there are in ALL of Spain] there is from this Aug, to coincide with new points system] a huge clampdown on the lax and non-compliance of traffice laws...

Urban areas are the main targets with the young on scooters who do not wear crash helmets, unlicensed [age has just gone up] and un-insured. Youn who fast-cruise in over crowded vehicles and of course late night drink driving [not just the young]. Holiday makers are way down on the target list, unless stupid!

The new traffic rules make interesting reading i.e. you "start" with 12 points and these are progressively removed, with drink driving starting at 6 points!!! Brit licences are almost emmune from prosecution as the comp system here does not log them and is unable to link with UK system i.e. offences here do not as yet get carried over to UK....


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

There was a posting on this site 6 months or so ago where a guy reported being stopped by the old bill in the Wiltshire I think, for towing an a framed car without trailer boards, ie those red and yellow stripped things you see on articulated hgv’s.
He evidently got a good ticking off by the officer, who also said if it was Spain and not UK he would have been fined on the spot.
The guy now uses two cut down boards in the rear window of his car.
Incidentally there used to be a reg. in Spain that if you were a resident towing a trailer you should display a blue triangle on the front of your vehicle, must say though I’ve never seen one.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

FOUND IT

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-12519-boys.html+blue


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Jim! I think I'll get a magnetic "long vehicle" sign made up for the back of the car. Will puzzle a few if I forget to take it off for solo use!


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

des said:


> Thanks Jim! I think I'll get a magnetic "long vehicle" sign made up for the back of the car. Will puzzle a few if I forget to take it off for solo use!


Hi Des, I don't think the old bill was referring to long vehicle signs ie. sign with "long vehicle" in lettering, rather the yellow and red striped ones, just have a look at the rear of the next HGV.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have always thought that if your eyes are good enough to read the Long Vehicle sign, then they are good enough to see it is a long vehicle. Perhaps we ought to have Short Vehicle signs too. 8O Then we could have High vehicle signs, slow vehicle signs, even Knackered vehicle signs.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I've always used both Long Vehicle and the diagonal striped boards - you can get them half sized so I put one of each in the back window of our Mercedes A Class. I did hear of the Spanish Police stopping MH's towing cars coming off the ferry to check and putting them back on if they didn't have them. I've always taken the view that it's best to look as though you know what you are doing. You can buy stick ons from here I think Reflectives


----------

